
Panza’s Paradox - IntronExon
https://quantumfrontiers.com/2017/12/26/panzas-paradox/
======
leephillips
As the author points out, this is a version of the Liar's paradox, discussed
by various ancient Greeks. Why, then, should it be considered an anticipation
of the mathematics of later centuries?

~~~
rocqua
The author claims this is _not_ the liars paradox but the barbers paradox.
These are different paradoxes.

Sure, with enough manipulation you can bring this down to the liars paradox,
but that is the case for every paradox.

~~~
leephillips
I read it again. The author does say that it strikes her as a version of the
barber's paradox, but also says that most critics invoke the liar's paradox. I
don't think she's shown clearly which it's closer to, but your point is taken.

~~~
mannykannot
Martin Gardner points out that there is some ambiguity as to whether the
traveler's statement is taken as a statement of intent, or a prediction of
future events. In the former case, there is no paradox: the judges are not
obligated to realize the intent, so they can set the traveler free without
creating a contradiction. Cervantes is unavoidably vague about how travelers'
statements are verified.

------
jccooper
Is there some Content Creator's Handbook that says you __must __intersperse
graphics in your content, regardless of whether they 're bad clip art or not?
Does some blogging software enforce this? Or is it just part of the gestalt?

~~~
_nalply
We are visual people. I agree that the bridge image is dumb and easy to make
fun of, but when I looked at the article again, it helped structure the text,
at least for me.

When I blog I also try to intersperse graphics to avoid a wall of text.

------
aylmao
Great read!

